# Bench Saw



## BECKS (3 Apr 2010)

Greetings All, I have done a search without luck. I am looking to improve an Dewalt Saw King. It has a decent motor (2200w) i think and has a 300mm blade. It has no mitre slots and a rubbish fence system. I would like to overlay a false top with mitre slots and new fence. Has this been covered anywhere on here please?


----------



## mailee (3 Apr 2010)

It has not been posted on here but I did do the same with an old Power Pro one I had. I used 18mm MDF with a frame around the edge screwed to the original table top. I routed the mitre slots in....carefully. And for the rip fence I made a copy of the Besymeyer fence which ran on a length of angle iron on one edge. HTH. :wink:


----------



## BECKS (5 Apr 2010)

Thanks for that Mailee


----------

